# Stainless Steel Cleaner



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey all,

What is the best cleaner to use on a stainless steel dog trailer.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I got a lot of good info to the same question.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24583&highlight=stainless+steel+cleaner


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info.
Sean


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

This may sound silly....But.....Pledge. Yep, the furniture polish that your wife probably dusts the house with. Try it!! We use it on all our stainless appliances.


----------

